# Παροιμιώδεις ατάκες ανεκδότων



## Zazula (Mar 24, 2010)

Το ετοίμαζα το συγκεκριμένο με ρυθμούς γεφυριού τής Άρτας οπότε, όπως και με τόσα άλλα πράγματα σε αυτήν τη ζωή, με πρόλαβε εδώ ο Σαραντάκος: http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/03/24/grylos/.

Ο λόγος είναι για φράσεις ή λέξεις που προήλθαν από ανέκδοτα και έχουν νόημα μόνον αν ξέρεις το ανέκδοτο. Ωστόσο εγώ πιστεύω ότι κάποιες από αυτές αποκτούν αυθύπαρκτη υπόσταση, κι έτσι γίνονται γνωστές και χωρίς το ανέκδοτο. Εδώ θα παραθέσω στα γρήγορα κάποιες φράσεις από ανέκδοτα, κι αν δεν ξέρετε το αντίστοιχο ανέκδοτο πείτε μου να το προσθέσω. Θα τσιτάρω το νήμα αυτό στη σχετική δημοσίευση του Σαραντάκου (οπότε μπορείτε να βάζετε εδώ κι ό,τι θυμάστε εσείς), και κάποια στιγμή θα σουμάρω και όσα κατατεθούν εκεί. Αρχίζω, λοιπόν:

Μ' αρέσει ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι.
Καινούργιος είσαι;
Λέμε και καμιά μαλακία να περνά η ώρα.
Λαγέ, μαδάς;
Καλημέρα, κύριε καθηγητά ο! _(ή με οποιοδήποτε άλλο όνομα στη θέση τού «κύριε καθηγητά»)_
Να σταθεροποιηθεί το μουνί για να φάμε ψάρι.
Τώρα, κύριε Πρόεδρε, τη γαμάς ή δεν τη γαμάς;
Αφού δεν γαμάς που δεν γαμάς, γιατί δεν πας για ψάρεμα;
Τα νομιστεράκια.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 24, 2010)

Μάνα, είναι μόνο μία!
Μπορεί να συμπεριληφθεί σ' αυτά;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 24, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Καινούργιος είσαι;
> Καλημέρα, κύριε καθηγητά ο! _(ή με οποιοδήποτε άλλο όνομα στη θέση τού «κύριε καθηγητά»)_
> Να σταθεροποιηθεί το μουνί για να φάμε ψάρι.
> Τώρα, κύριε Πρόεδρε, τη γαμάς ή δεν τη γαμάς;


Εγώ δεν ξέρω αυτά...
Edit: εντάξει, το ένα το βρήκα.


----------



## crystal (Mar 24, 2010)

Αν δεν κόψεις δέκα κιλά, θα σκοτώσω και τα παιδιά.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 24, 2010)

Αν δεν τα σκοτώσεις (_ή κάτι άλλο_) μικρά, μεγαλώνουν και ... (_π.χ. σκοτώνουν τα γελάδια μας_).

ΥΓ Παλαύρα, θα τα βάλω τα ανέκδοτα όλα μαζί το βραδάκι που (ελπίζω) θα 'χω άνεση.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 24, 2010)

Οκ. Εγώ αυτό που λες το ξέρω «αυτά πρέπει να τα σκοτώνεις από μικρά»:

Ένας παππούς 80 χρονών που αποφάσισε να φύγει από το χωριό για να δει τα παιδιά και τα εγγόνια του στην πρωτεύουσα.
Ο παππούς αυτός δεν είχε ξαναδεί τρένο, οπότε πάει στο σταθμό να το περιμένει και πάει και αράζει πάνω στις γραμμές. Το τρένο αρχίζει να έρχεται. Βλέπει ο οδηγός τον παππού στις γραμμές, αρχίζει το τρένο να σφυρίζει σαν παλαβό. Ο παππούς τα 'χασε από το σαματά, πάγωσε στη θέση του και αν δεν ήταν ένας άλλος επιβάτης να τον τραβήξει, θα είχε γίνει κιμάς.
Εν πάση περιπτώσει, φτάνει στην πρωτεύουσα, τα παιδιά και τα εγγόνια του τον υποδέχονται με αγκαλιές και φιλιά, κι έτσι όπως είχε φτάσει απόγευμα, είπαν να κάνουν ένα τσάι να πιουν. Βάζει λοιπόν ο γιός το τσαγερό στη φωτιά, αλλά σε κάποια φάση χτυπάει το τηλέφωνο.
"Πατέρα", λέει στον παππού, "κοίτα λίγο το τσάι, να δεις μην είναι έτοιμο". Κάθεται λοιπόν ο παππούς, κοιτάζει την τσαγέρα, μέχρι που κάποια στιγμή άρχισε να σφυρίζει.
Τότε αρπάζει τη μαγγούρα του και ΜΠΑΜ! της κοπανάει μια και την εκτοξεύει απ' το παράθυρο.
"Έτσι", λέει ικανοποιημένος. "Αυτά τα διαβολοπράγματα πρέπει να τα σκοτώνεις τώρα, που είναι ακόμα μικρά!"
http://students.ceid.upatras.gr/~akis/jotd23/0689.html


----------



## Zazula (Mar 24, 2010)

Ε ναι, εννοείται ότι σε κάποιες φράσεις υπάρχουν παραλλαγές, ενίοτε και ανάλογα με το πώς εντάσσονται (ή το πώς βολεύονται καλύτερα) μέσα στον λόγο. :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2010)

Είσαι και μαρτυριάρικο!

Καλημέρα.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 24, 2010)

Ούτε αυτό το ξέρω...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 24, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Ούτε αυτό το ξέρω...


Ένας παντρεμένος περιμένει στη στάση το λεωφορείο, όταν ένας νεαρός περαστικός σταματάει μπροστά του, του πιάνει το μάγουλο και του λέει: κερατούκλη μου εσύ... και φεύγει. Τον κοιτάει αυτός απορημένος αλλά δεν δίνει σημασία.

Μετά από λίγες μέρες, ενώ περιμένει στη στάση ο ίδιος νεαρός μόλις τον βλέπει σταματάει, του πιάνει το μάγουλο και του λέει: κερατούκλη μου εσύ... και φεύγει. Τον στραβοκοιτάει ο παντρεμένος αλλά δεν λέει τίποτα. Την άλλη μέρα ξανασυμβαίνει το ίδιο πράγμα ακριβώς. Τα παίρνει ο σύζυγος και γυρνάει τρέχοντας σπίτι του. Εξηγεί στη γυναίκα του το περιστατικό και τη ρωτάει τι συμβαίνει. Αυτή του απαντάει πως δεν συμβαίνει τίποτα και πως μάλλον θα πρόκειται για φάρσα.

Λίγες μέρες μετά και ενώ περιμένει στη στάση, ξαναπερνάει ο νεαρός, τον βλέπει, του πιάνει το μάγουλο και του λέει:
«Κερατούκλικο, είσαι και μαρτυριάρικο»


----------



## Palavra (Mar 24, 2010)

Α, και ου, το καημένο το κροκοδειλάκι!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 24, 2010)

Πάλι καλά που δεν πάθαμε και τίποτα!
Λες να πήγαν στο βουνό;
Από το γνωστό ανέκδοτο με τον Μητσάρα και τον Πάπα:

Ποιος είναι αυτός δίπλα στον _τάδε_;
Ο Χότζας κι ιστορίες του πάντα δίνουν παροιμιακές εκφράσεις, π.χ.:

Ψόφησε πάνω που είχε μάθει να μην τρώει...
Και, φυσικά, το απόλυτο μετα-ανέκδοτο:

Το άλλο με τον Τοτό το ξέρεις;
ΥΓ Χμφρμ, με προλάβατε με το μαρτυριάρικο...


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Ο Χότζας κι ιστορίες του πάντα δίνουν παροιμιακές εκφράσεις...


Π.χ. «Φάε, γούνα μου». (Επίσης: «Φάε, γούνα μου, πιλάφι».)
Άλλο:
«Εμένα πιστεύεις ή το γάιδαρο;»


Άσχετο:
Διάφοροι συνδυασμοί τού: «Ανέβα να *, κατέβα να *».


----------



## crystal (Mar 24, 2010)

Κι εσύ λάμπεις, Μπάμπη μου!


----------



## Palavra (Mar 24, 2010)

Επίσης, άτσα [_αχέμ_] το μυγάκι!


----------



## crystal (Mar 24, 2010)

Στο σύνδεσμο της Παλάβρας αναφέρει και το "Πνίχ' τον, Μήτσο"!


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2010)

[Επιφώνημα, π.χ. Άλα της], κουστουμιά ο σακάτης!


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2010)

Ως προς τον τίτλο του νήματος:

Προτιμώ το επίθετο «παροιμιώδης», όπως «παροιμιώδεις φράσεις». Και, αν αποφασίσουμε ότι punch line = ατάκα (αντί για «κατακλείδα, κατάληξη ανεκδότου»), έχουμε «*παροιμιώδεις ατάκες ανεκδότων*». Αν κρατήσουμε σκέτο το «παροιμιώδεις ατάκες», κουβαλάμε και όλο τον ελληνικό κινηματογράφο (όπου επίσης συχνά ξέρουμε την ατάκα αλλά λησμονούμε το στόρι, π.χ. «Πελάαατες μου!» — άλλα παραδείγματα εδώ), αλλά και όλες τις ετοιμόλογες απαντήσεις όλης της ιστορίας (και έτσι... «πάει μακριά η βαλίτσα» — ανέκδοτο έχουμε γι' αυτό;).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 24, 2010)

μιλάς με γρίφους, γέροντα...


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 25, 2010)

Εσύ πού πας, ρε Παπαδόπουλε; 

Επίσης:

Μας κ@ύλωσες πάλι απόψε!

Να οργανωθούμε, ρε παιδιά!

Και τέλος κάτι που λέω συχνά και μοιάζει με το 'Ευτυχώς που δεν πάθαμε και τίποτα!', αλλά είναι από τους Monty Python (γι' αυτό και δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να συμπεριληφθεί εδώ) είναι το: 'Just a flesh wound!' από τη σκηνή με τον μαύρο ιππότη στο Holy Grail που του κόβει όλα τα άκρα και αυτός επιμένει να συνεχίσουν τη μονομαχία και ότι πρόκειται μόνο για ένα επιφανειακό τραύμα...


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2010)

Πρέπει να ψάχνουμε και στο άλλο νήμα, του Σαραντάκου, μην τα έχουν πει και επαναλαμβανόμαστε:

*Τι το θες αφού σε χαλάει;*
(Με παραλλαγές)

(Και ο _καυλός_ των φυτών παραμένει με «αυ».)


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 25, 2010)

Μ' αρέσουν οι παρατηρήσεις, διορθώνομαι. 

Done!


----------



## daeman (Mar 25, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> [...]Και τέλος κάτι που λέω συχνά και μοιάζει με το 'Ευτυχώς που δεν πάθαμε και τίποτα!', αλλά είναι από τους Monty Python (γι' αυτό και δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να συμπεριληφθεί εδώ) είναι το: 'Just a flesh wound!' από τη σκηνή με τον μαύρο ιππότη στο Holy Grail που του κόβει όλα τα άκρα και αυτός επιμένει να συνεχίσουν τη μονομαχία και ότι πρόκειται μόνο για ένα επιφανειακό τραύμα...


 
Οφτόπικ, αλλά δεν αντιστέκομαι.
_Just a flesh wound_ στο 1':20" και _'tis but a scratch_ στο 0':40".


----------



## Elsa (Mar 25, 2010)

Από ανέκδοτα:
Εγώ, θείο, αρκετά γ@μησα για σήμερα, πάω για ύπνο…
Η καμήλα δάκρυσε…
Και το σκουφάκι σου; Πού είναι το σκουφάκι σου;
Που να με γ@μήσει όλο το τραίνο, το παράθυρο δεν το ανοίγω!
Τρία χρόνια, κι ούτε ένα τηλέφωνο, ένα γράμμα;
Ε, δε θα μου το γκρεμίσεις εσύ το σπίτι, παλιόγρια!
Από Αστερίξ:
Το μήνυμα, πού είναι το μήνυμα;
Καταταγείτε, μας έλεγαν…
Μην τρέχετε οι μπροστινοί! Μη σμπρώχνετε οι πισινοί!

Από ταινία:
Σόδομα και Γόμορρα!

Από διαφήμιση:
Γκαρσόν, λεκιάστηκα!

Καλές γιορτές, παιδιά! :)


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 25, 2010)

Σήμερα το πρωί ξύπνησα και θυμήθηκα άλλο ένα: 

Μπορώ και μιλάω! (με φωνή αγελάδας)


----------



## daeman (Mar 30, 2013)

...
Όπως ζευγαρώνουν οι σκαντζόχοιροι.

- Ωχ, συγγνώμη, λάθος! 
- Όπως είπε ο σκαντζόχοιρος πριν κατέβει από τη βούρτσα.


----------

